# looking to get something new!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so, im selling my brute and looking to buy sumthing more relieable. So i was thinking either a new foreman or rancher irs, but the foreman i hear you cant put a lift on bcuz of the u joints and whatever i get will have 31s, so i was thinking about the new rancher with gear reduction and a 4 or 6in lift. but will it have enough power to turn 31ss??? or i have considered just buying a big lift for the rzr! oh ya forgot to mention that i want sumthing that i can take in some deep water too, i will miss my brute


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well with the foreman she's solid axle in the rear so you can only lift it so much cuz the u-joints will bind. if you bought a lift for the rancher you could likely fit em. the AT ranchers have the hondamatic trans. whick has low so youll likely be alright. hondaguy has a some big meats on his rancher so maybe he'll chime in and help ya out more


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I had a 420 IRS before my brute and HATED the trans. It's a Electric shift/Automatic electric shift. The electric shift is slow and irresponsive, and the automatic NEVER knows when or what gear to shift into. It shifts through all 5 gears. I barely ever used the automatic part. If im not mistaken, it weighs more (or very close to) a brute.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

The rancher has just as much power as the foreman and will go anywhere it will.


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

foreman 450 ftw,, paddle gr and motor mods,, or can alwayz irs convert it for a big lift..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well idk if the rancher has as much power but imo i have a foreman 500 and my lil sis has a rancher and id keep my foreman hands down over the rancher the only thing i like on the rancher better is the irs


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Sanative said:


> I had a 420 IRS before my brute and HATED the trans. It's a Electric shift/Automatic electric shift. The electric shift is slow and irresponsive, and the automatic NEVER knows when or what gear to shift into. It shifts through all 5 gears. I barely ever used the automatic part. If im not mistaken, it weighs more (or very close to) a brute.


i heard some where they called that trans a (wishomatic) as in, i wish this thing could find a gear it likes, an stay there


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

rmax said:


> i heard some where they called that trans a (wishomatic) as in, i wish this thing could find a gear it likes, an stay there


I could see it called that. Example, you roll to a stop, then have to go again. It's probably still in 3rd or 4th. Since it takes a while to decide what to do, you could even stop and go and it would still not shift down for a while. Then, when you take off, it decides to jump down to 1st then continue through. Really jumpy


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i have a 420 rancher at on 31s yall are rong as the 420ats do not have have the honda matic u can clear them with a little triming with a gorilla stage 1 lift,1.5sping spacers on the rear ,1inch spring spacers on the front u will have to trim the rear fenders and grind the lip of the front floor board suport very easy u can pull them with the gr and a clutch kit but i would highly recomend going with the new 29.5s they are coming out with hope this helps


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well, I don't know what hondamatic is exactly. But it shifts through the 5 gears, and it's not that great


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

well mine shifts fine and hondamatics trannys are onlyon the rubicons and the rincons and the 400rancher at


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't get the Hondamatic if it was me. Is Honda the only thing your looking to get? If not, I have had the best luck with Yamaha & Suzuki. I live my KQ 750...I trade my Brute for it. Like any bike, you'll wanna mod a few things. The primary clutch sheave needs to be modded for more low end. Its $125 to have it done, then your normal mods like Pipes and so forth. The Grizzly's are nice ride too. I had a KQ 450 that I miss a lot. It was sweet.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

honda maniac said:


> well mine shifts fine and hondamatics trannys are onlyon the rubicons and the rincons and the 400rancher at


the rincon has the automotive type trans like a car 3 forward and reverse nothing like the hondamatic. i have a 02 rubicon that has had a very hard life in the mud and floated upside down in the creek and i do not have any problems with it shifting. honda needs to figure out how to mate that trans to the rincon.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

420 at's have terrible shifting. They are jumpy, the clutch kits for them make them shift so much smoother. Now you will have to get the biggest gr they make to turn em over. But they are pretty bad when fixed up. Sorry this is a little late. Lol


----------

